# Apple and fig cider



## lukec (31/3/13)

Am sitting outside looking at the orchard on inlaws farm near st arnuad drinking my rice lager and looking at the fig trees that are currently covered in ripe figs and thinking to myself. Fig and apple cider. Anyone out there that can tell me if this is at all possible or not. I know figs are expensive and this is my chance to bring a few buckets home for free.


----------



## Mardoo (1/4/13)

Roast the figs first. It will help the flavor come through. Sounds great though. Fig mead?


----------



## Airgead (1/4/13)

It probably hasn't been done before because figs are really expensive.

If you can get them for free, give it a go. Scoop out the pulp and chuck that in. I wouldn't throw the skins in.

I'd do a small batch first. Maybe half a kilo of figs in 4l of juice. No point wasting a big pile of expensive figs if it doesn't work.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## lukec (1/4/13)

Just finished picking 6kg worth so I guess I'm in it up to my nuts. Figure out what I'm going to do when I get back home tonight. Got the rest of the week off so plenty I time to sort out what I'm going to do.


----------



## Mardoo (1/4/13)

Cool. Very curious to hear how it goes. I'd agree with Airgead about the skins because of tannins they might add. Not sure whether that's what he was thinking though.


----------



## bradsbrew (1/4/13)

Wonder how the figs would go in a nice malty bitter?


----------



## Mardoo (1/4/13)

Dried black figs in a braggot?


----------



## lukec (1/4/13)

If you have a recipe for a nice malty bitter I could try it. 6kgs worth sitting in a bucket.


----------



## lukec (1/4/13)

Also, anyone have any ideas on yeast


----------



## punkin (1/4/13)

You're doing well the figs finnished on our tree a couple of weeks ago.

Will revisit this next year as although the tree is still small Bourbon Girl (who loves figs) had trouble eating them all.


----------



## lukec (1/4/13)

3 fig trees all to myself. Hardest part was keeping my 3 and 6yr old boys out of the bucket. They were smashing them.


----------



## perko8 (25/1/16)

It's fig beverage time at my place. We've picked a couple of hundred already, about the same still to go over coming weeks. Wondering if anyone has a good recipe they have done with figs? Open to beer or ciders.

Edit: I see various ideas thru searching where people have done figs in porter, stout, Belgian dubbels, wheat and some mead. I'll keep thinking and reading, not open to suggestions, particularly quantities of fig to use.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (26/1/16)

I'm sure you'll figure it out.


----------



## perko8 (26/1/16)

I just realised my edit says "not open to suggestions"... That should say "BUT open to suggestions".
Seems auto correct was trying to make me a know-it-all.
I am totally open to suggestions if anyone has any?


----------



## Grainer (26/1/16)

I just read figs and drooling... omg eat them fresh... I want them all


----------

